# I prefer cats to people



## cat_fan (Jul 3, 2005)

I prefer my cat to most people I know. I find her nicer to be around, she doesn't argue with me, she shows me love and doesn't want much in return. People are too complex, too easy to upset or annoy etc.

Anyone think cats are superior (in some ways) to humans? I do. I wouldn't like to be a cat but I do see traits in my cat that I prefer to humans. Cats are one of the greatest gifts given to humankind. 

Love your cat and appreciate it.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Yup, I agree!

Erik and I are leaning towards not having kids and just having dogs and cats, lol.


----------



## cat_fan (Jul 3, 2005)

I regard my cat like a little child. When I got my cat I assumed I'd always regard her as a cat but I see her as a human cat. I don't see her as an animal. She seems human to me and I think that's the greatest quality a cat has. To have human traits but without the negative ones!

The best thing is your cat lying in bed with you. They're like little children. :wink: It's quite amazing how childlike cats can be. I accept they're not children but you know what I mean!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, there's emotional and intellectual interaction lacking that can only be gotten from another human being. But I empathize with what you're saying. I enjoy being with my cats, too. When I'm away from home I look forward to going back home to be with them. They don't cause me as much grief as some people have caused.  

I only wish cats could talk. Sometimes I'd like to have a decent conversation instead of head butts. :lol:


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

I completely prefer my cats to most humans (especially my customers!!)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I prefer cats/animals to humans anyday. If I didn't have these allergies I would like to work w/ them. Rather be around them then people. People are just so mean sometimes. My cat is my best friend  .


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

I totally agree-I prefer cats/animals to people any day. I consider mine to be my "kids," they are the only kids I ever want


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

ilovepiratecats said:


> I completely prefer my cats to most humans (especially my customers!!)


AMEN, sister! 8)


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I prefer most animals to most people, but like members of both camps.

In the aggregate, I prefer a crowd of animals to a crowd of people.

One of the most interesting things about having a cat or a dog is that you have a non-human mind in the house. Oh, they adapt in order to please you, but in the long run their desires are just different. Cats do not want to impress people and they do not have careers. They do not care what you look like. They ask for food, play, comfort, warm places to sleep, cuddles, and in the case of my cat, regular sessions chasing a 'mouse'.
Pretty sensible creatrues.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

coaster said:


> I only wish cats could talk. Sometimes I'd like to have a decent conversation instead of head butts. :lol:


Cats CAN talk. I talk to them all the time. They understand what I say completely, in both Chinese and English, and I can always tell what they are saying.

Humans are more satifying, but they can also be terrifying. Cats are not perfect, but they are steady and reliable. They won't lash out on you out of the blue.


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

Sky Eyes Woman said:


> ilovepiratecats said:
> 
> 
> > I completely prefer my cats to most humans (especially my customers!!)
> ...



Sad, isnt't it, when you realise your cats are smarter than the averahe customer, hahahaa.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> They won't lash out on you out of the blue.


My cat does, but I still love him.  

I agree though, some days it's just easier to talk to your cats rather than deal with humans.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I prefer cats too.....sometimes they are easier to talk to than a human even though they don't speak the same language as we do. People also have way more issues than cats, I'd rather deal with a cat's issue than a humans!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> > They won't lash out on you out of the blue.
> 
> 
> My cat does, but I still love him.


lol, Tinkerbell does, too. She's the "love nips" kind of cat and will spaz out once in a while. She's a sweetie, though, and I wouldn't give her up for anything.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet is your typical cuddle cat either, but I love her to death. 

My husband and I have decided pets instead of kids, I highly recommend it. 8)


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Cats vs. People.

Let me think about that.....okay, I'm done!

All my life I've been an animal lover, I've always preferred animals to people, and cats especially. They're just so much...better. I mean, not all people are like the ones here at the forum, but with animals, if they're mad at you it's always because _you_ screwed up!

However, there are exceptions to the rule. We have a cherry head conuer (I know I spelled that wrong) named Kita who screeches profanity at us and tries to bite off people's fingers just for spite. Her official nickname is Kita Brat. And when I was little we had a black and white DLH named Mort who had it in for any human that wasn't my mom. 

For the most part, however, it's animals (especially cats) over people any day!


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't exactly know what I perfer...

For one thing, cats are not unfair, selfish, or unjust, and they give you a lot of comfort through rough times. I love cats so much!

But, then again, people talk to you and you can develop a stronger relationship with a person.

I'd have to say that they tie. I don't perfer one over the other.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 3, 2005)

doesn't everyone? :wink:


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

But if we perfer cats to people, then we perfer cat's to ourselves, right? Am I making any sense? :|


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

It sort of does make some sense. If we perfer cats to people, then it's like we perfer cats to ourselves, because we, indeed, are people ourselves. 8O


----------



## DP (Feb 6, 2006)

Agree, thats a no brainer...


----------

